

HN Discount for Silicon Valley Human Rights Conf - mayop100
http://www.rightscon.org/hn/

======
mylerdude
Hey all - I'm programming this event and we have a few open speaking slots
available. I would love to learn what you may be coding that can impact human
rights across the globe. Also, check out the attendee list @
<https://www.rightscon.org/attendees>

------
tonywebster
These workshops look really good. Internet regulation, policy, encryption,
privacy, etc. If you're on the fence, check out the speaker list:
<https://www.rightscon.org/speakers/>

------
TeHCrAzY
The HN secret page is being listed in your page list for the 404 page, eg.
<http://www.rightscon.org/404Please/>

~~~
mylerdude
Thanks for the heads up!

